# Tauchmaske+Sauerstoff?



## Svetinio (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,
ich wollte mal wissen ob es sowas wie eine Tauchermaske gibt+Sauerstoffkapseln an den Seiten. (gesehen bei Prison Break)
Also dass man nur ne tauchermaske hat+Sauerstoff?...Wenn ja, wie heißt so eine Maske, wo bekomm ich sie her und wie teuer ist sowas?

ps.: Will sowas für meinem nächsten Urlaub haben.

Danke!!!


----------



## TheGui (6. Juni 2010)

da wird nich mehr als für par minuten sauerstoff drin sein O_O


----------



## Svetinio (6. Juni 2010)

Naja aber paar minuten tauchen würde ja schon reichen wenn die Kapseln nicht teuer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Juni 2010)

Glaub sowas gibts nicht...
Oder frag Jimmy Neutron. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (6. Juni 2010)

Ich kenn sowas auch nur aus Film und TV... aber Billig sind die Kabseln sicher nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (7. Juni 2010)

Naja, es gibt doch diese Mundstücke mit Kapseln.

Nur die Menge an Sauerstoff Gemisch die drinn ist wird wohl nicht hoch sein. Aber wenn du nur in der Badewanne rumdümpels und Gefängissausbruch spielst... warum nicht. 


Hast du evtl mal ein Bild von der Maske parat?


----------



## Eisenschmieder (7. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedi das benutzen um tauchen zu können lange...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juni 2010)

Über diese Mundstücke (die waren m.E. aus einem James Bond Film oder sowas) gab es kürzlich mal einen Bericht im Fernsehen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kam man dort zu dem Schluss, dass diese Teile IRL weder besonders praktikabel (zu geringe Füllmenge) noch bezahlbar wären.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juni 2010)

vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite weiter:
http://www.taucher.net/forum/Atemgeraet_fuer_kurze_Tauhgaenge_medi749.html


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juni 2010)

Interessante Seite. Die Kommentare dort bestätigen meinen Post übrigens ganz deutlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (11. Juni 2010)

Hi,

Bin Taucher und auch auf Taucher.net aktiv. Der Link von shadow24 führt dich eh zu dem din, das du suchst. Die Rede ist von Spare Air oder einer Pony-Flasche. Spare Air ist eigentlich als zusätzliche Sicherheitsflasche für einen Notaufstieg gedacht. Je nach dem wie tief du damit tauchen willst, reicht die Luft da drinnen.
Ja, da drinnen ist normale, gefilterte Atemluft und kein reiner Sauerstoff!

Ein kleiner Hinweis: *TAUCHEN IST GEFÄHRLICH!!*

Und da es sich bei solchen Atemsystemen, wie du sie suchst, um ein Tauchgerät handelt, solltest du NIEMALS ohne Ausbildung damit tauchen gehen. Selbst wenn du "nur" 2m mit einem Atemregler tauchst, kann es bei zu schnellem Auftauchen zur Dekompressionskrankheit führen, oder dass dir Blutgefäße platzen und es ist echt kein gutes feeling, mit einem Mund voll Blut aufzutauchen und dann Blut zu spucken, glaub mir...
Von Barotrauma und Micro-Bläßchenbildung will ich dir erst garnicht erzählen.

Ich will dir mit diesen Horrorgeschichten nicht Angst machen, aber wenn man nicht bescheid weiß, dann kann sehr viel passieren!
Was ich dir raten würde, und so bin ich auch zum Tauchen gekommen, ist, dass du im Urlaub einmal ein so genanntes Schnuppertauchen mitmachst. Das kostet nicht viel, oder garnichts, und es macht Spaß.

Außerdem kostet so eine kleine Flasche gleich mal EUR 250,--




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juni 2010)

glaub schon dass es das gibt, nur holt sich das niemand da das totler schwachsinn ist


soviel Geld für 1 min tauchen auszugeben...


----------

